

Ask HN: What is your 1 biggest business challenge or frustration? - Nick5a1

I'm looking for startup ideas, or an idea to practice my newly acquired coding skills. So, what's your 1 biggest challenge or frustration for your business?
======
tstegart
Coding. I wish I could just tell a computer what I wanted my app to do and it
would write the code. I mean actually tell it, Siri style. My second biggest
challenge is selling. Finding the right people to call or email, finding their
contact info, keeping track of who I have called, who has responded, etc.

------
orangethirty
Keeping track of everything I do/need to do. I've tried a lot of web apps from
every major and minor player out there, but nothing works for me. I'm about to
start to write my own CRM/TODO/PM app because its the only way I will get what
I need. I might even open source it if it doesn't end up too "hacky".

~~~
codeanand1
A Todo app, with a timetracker that opens up on the mac status bar would be
perfect... I have faced the same problem for a long time, let me know if you
are working this app, I would like to contribute

~~~
orangethirty
Thank you. I will keep it in mind. :)

------
ryankals
Marketing - by far the most difficult phase to tackle if you don't have
experience with it. Breaking through the noise is a major factor to success.

------
paulhauggis
coming up with a business idea that will make me money.

~~~
DevAccount
+1

I've had a few ideas, only seen one through to release and it was successful.
It's made me believe I can do it, so it's just waiting for that next idea...

------
bazookaBen
traction. if your product isn't inherently viral, you need to be out hustling

